
Ask HN: Why do big companies and clients insist on IE8 support? - NamPNQ
When big clients pay money for IE8 support I feel like this :<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;EsnE9a1.gif<p>Is it really needed? As developers our lives would be so much simpler if there were no IE. :(<p>Source(devmag.io)
======
pedalpete
I think the question is more about 'old' customers rather than 'big'.

The reason most of the time is that the company had a bunch of apps/websites
built in the era of IE6/7 maybe even IE8, and they need to be able to run in
compatibility mode. It is cheaper for them to stay with old IE than to have
these apps re-written for modern browsers.

Hopefully we're nearing an age where the cost of maintaining these old systems
is starting to be more painful than upgrading, but I'm sure we'll continue to
see old IE requirements for another 5-10 years.

------
seren
They have legacy applications, written in the late 90s, that have been
maintained barely alive because they are linked to a critical process like
supply chain, pay, etc, and they still require their employee to use the most
ie6 compatible browser.

It is always cheaper to ask the new application to be backward compatible with
the environment, rather than upgrading all the legacy ones. But this is also
the surest way to dig your grave deeper...

